# Vintage bicycle and minibike show and swap, versailles, indiana sept. 20th



## indiana dave (Aug 21, 2014)

This is not my event, but I discovered it advertised on Craigslist.
I'm going to try to make it.

VINTAGE BICYCLE AND MINI BIKE SHOW AND SWAP SEPTEMBER 20th 9:00 am TILL ??? COOLSVILLE BICYCLE MUSEUM 101 E. 1st ST. VERSAILLES IN 47042. FREE SWAP SPACE, FREE FOOD AND DRINKS. WILL HAVE JUDGING AND TROPHYS ALSO BICYCLE GAMES


----------



## partsguy (Sep 14, 2014)

Tempting...I'll see what my schedule looks like...


----------



## indiana dave (Sep 14, 2014)

Bummed! My kid has a cross country meet at 2:00 in the afternoon way up in Noblesville that day!!!
Ugh!


----------

